# Older vs Younger MBTI Types



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Just discuss anything about a particular type and how they behave when they're younger or older and whatever else. 

Younger ESTP: "Yeah I'll do this".
Older ESTP: "I suggest not to do it you'll end up in a bad place. Blah blah blah."
Younger: "Nah I'll be alright I know what I'm doing."
Older: "Alright whatever suits you." (_You d***head) _

Haha, I hear things like this between a younger and older ESTP a lot.


What kind of advice would you give to your younger type counterparts?

Any funny, frustrating or interesting experiences?


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

With infp I think it is a lot about grayscales, getting more and more hands: on the one hand... on the other, and third, though on the fourth hand... but you also have to consider the fifth hand... Which can be really frustrating sometimes, sometimes I wish I could go back to more black and white, making it easier to choose a direction and act. 

I don't know about advice, somethings you just got to get through yourself... to get the stuff to build on. In many ways I don't think I am much wiser now than then either... so who am I to advice. You learn some and forget some, some things get clearer but other things get muddled by all the info and perspectives.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

What can you do if your parents a) force you to do something you do not want to do, b) unlike other parents? The answer is very simple: just do not do it! Important: no matter what your parents say or do, you have to be consistent in parenting.

Your parents want you to obey them on the one hand and to become independent of them on the other; in this respect, your consistent disobedience in certain matters can be indirectly satisfying for your parents.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

YOUNG INFJ ME: I don’t feel like I fit in.
OLDER INFJ ME: I can explain why I don’t fit in now. Its because I’m an INFJ... cognitive functions... MBTI... N-grams etc
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: Man you have glaring problems. I've just done a deep analysis in 1 second. Let me give you LOTS of wise advice on how to improve your life because I care about you deeply. (They don't listen to advice)
OLDER INFJ ME: (waiting for them to ask for advice) You know... I've read this and that. Anyway whatever, bye!
(later...)
Same person with problem : Damn my problems!
Me: Oh... that's too bad! I think I've read something about it once.
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: I don't see any better option than X. My plan is theoretically infallible.
OLDER INFJ ME: I like option X a lot... but just in case, let me reconsider the other options one more time... let's go with X anyway...
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: EVERYONE! I found this awesome new thing! YOU GOTTA TRY IT OMG! COME ON!
OLDER INFJ ME: Found this cool thing recently.
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: (Interesting topic of conversation passed) hey about that topic before...
OLDER INFJ ME: (Interesting topic of conversation passed) _sigh_
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: I will bend over backwards to fit into this group of friends. (many sacrifices and favours done)
OLDER INFJ ME: F* this.
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: (acting nice towards crush for a long time...) I like you. (friend-zoned)
OLDER INFJ ME: (acting nice towards crush for a shorter time...) I like you. (friend-zoned)
😂 (I’m married now, but I find it a hilarious INFJ stereotype trait!)
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: Damn... finding and making a good close friends is hard. Good thing there's plenty of time and people around.
OLDER INFJ ME: Damn... finding and making a good close friends is hard. But what time do I have?
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: I love working in a team!
OLDER INFJ ME: I prefer to work alone.
--
YOUNG INFJ ME: Life is hard.
OLDER INFJ ME: Life is hard.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I, an INFX wanted to befriend almost everyone when I was younger, not realizing how dangerous it was. But it was mostly out of kindness, not naivity. OK, maybe it was naive too...but what were the odds of all that crap happening...


----------



## Reimemanua (May 11, 2021)

Joe Black said:


> YOUNG INFJ ME: I don’t feel like I fit in.
> OLDER INFJ ME: I can explain why I don’t fit in now. Its because I’m an INFJ... cognitive functions... MBTI... N-grams etc
> --
> YOUNG INFJ ME: Man you have glaring problems. I've just done a deep analysis in 1 second. Let me give you LOTS of wise advice on how to improve your life because I care about you deeply. (They don't listen to advice)
> ...


Very interesting how you think


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Reimemanua said:


> Very interesting how you think


Can't tell if that's a positive or negative comment 😬


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I would say to a younger ENTP;

Don't be so arrogant.
Don't be so impulsive.
You don't know everything.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Clare_Bare said:


> I would say to a younger ENTP;
> 
> Don't be so arrogant.
> Don't be so impulsive.
> You don't know everything.


Hmmm... I could actually say that to a younger INFJ too (except the impulsive thing)
And add:
Stop trying to fix everyone all the time. Fix yourself first.
You can't read everyone's mind... even if it feels like you can. You're not clairvoyant.
Ask more questions. Verify your guesses more.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Lebump


----------

